# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [NxEngine] Reborn ?

## lougne

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui se souviennent pas le NxEngine  est/tait  http://nxengine.developpez.com/

Videos

Screenshots

Voil depuis 2009 je n'ai plus aucune nouvelle de Funkydata ( Cdric Montagne). Ce moteur tait formidable par ces capacits technique et le tout en C#. 

Ayant commenc  faire une autre version de ce moteur, j'aimerais retrouver tous les anciens btas testeurs de ce moteur dont je faisais partie pour essayer de reprendre le flambeau d'un truc magnifique.

Il faut savoir que ce moteur tait sur les bases d'un CryEngine 2 ( non je rigole pas pour avoir eu l'occasion de manipuler les deux), un vrai moteur NextGen et surtout une architecture presque parfaite. Mais malheureusement je n'ai jamais eu la chance ( aucun autre testeurs d'ailleurs) de mettre la main sur le code source.

Depuis j'ai perdu la Dll qui m'aurait mme permit de faire du reverse ::aie:: , donc voil c'est un peu un appel  tmoins.

le moteur repartira sur les mmes bases mais avec pour plateforme OpenTk ( OpenGL) en premier et on verra par la suite si on peut rajouter SlimDX( directX)

je suis entrain de prparer la base, dans trois mois ( j'espre ) je serais de retour avec quelque pour travailler ensemble.

merci de m'avoir lu

----------


## MoDDiB

Je dispose de la sainte dll et donc du code source.
Au vu du moteur je te conseille de d'abord partir sur slimdx tu perdras bien moins de temps.
Je t'envois le tout dans la semaine.

----------


## MoDDiB

As-tu reu mon MP ?

----------


## MoDDiB

J'aimerai aussi reprendre le flambeau.
Si quelqu'un connait le moyen de contacter Funkydata ( Cdric Montagne ) je suis preneur.

----------


## LittleWhite

Oui, peut tre -> http://nxengine.developpez.com/index.php?module=contact

----------


## MoDDiB

> Oui, peut tre -> http://nxengine.developpez.com/index.php?module=contact


C'est tellement vident que je n'avais pas essay en pensant que quelqu'un avait dj tent.
Mais tu as raison, qui ne tentes rien......

----------


## funkydata

... n'a rien ^^

Concernant les sources des premires versions utilisant MDX je ne les ai plus. Elles ont d partir dans l'au-del avec l'un de mes disques dur je pense... Bon de toute facon cette version est trop "out-dated" pour qu'elle vous serve. Le projet a t abandonn car malgr deux appels  participation je n'ai trouv personne pour m'aider.
En fait, la seule personne que j'ai trouv  disparue pendant quelques mois pour revenir vers moi ensuite en me disant qu'elle laissait tomber car c'tait trop compliqu. A partir de l je savais trs bien qu'il tait inutile de continuer, car je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de le faire en solo... le projet est donc tomb aux oubliettes.
Par contre j'ai les sources de la refonte que j'avais attaqu  l'poque. Celle qui a une architecture plugin. Mais cette version n'est pas bien avance... en fait il n'y a que la base. Mais plutt qu'un long discours, voici ce qui est implment dans cette version :



Comme vous le voyez c'est une base, rien de plus. Tout ce qui est gestion de scne ou GUI est  peine t commenc. Je n'ai mis que le "Core" ici, mais j'ai aussi un plugin graphique DX9 totalement fonctionnel et des plugins graphique DX10 et DX11 embryonnaires. Ajoutez  a un plugin pour les inputs sous DirectInput, qui gre souris et clavier pour le moment.

Si vous souhaitez utiliser d'autres APIs il faut "juste" dvelopper les plugins appropris, les placer avec la DLL du moteur, et lui spcifier un contexte de compatibilit afin qu'il charge les bons plugins et donc utilise les bonnes APIs.

Un exemple d'utilisation dans l'tat actuel :

_Program.cs_



```

```

_T7_MaterialTest.cs_



```

```

Qui donne...



Je pense que vous aurez une meilleure ide de l'tat aprs ces infos. Je peux vous fournir les sources si vous souhaitez vous y remettre. Il me faudra quand mme une bonne semaine, je pense, pour remettre le tout  jour avant envoi. Mais si vous tes intress je peux le faire. Il suffit de me le dire.

Pour la suite je pourrais aider de manire ponctuelle, et j'insiste sur le "ponctuel"  ::D: 
Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous dconseille de partir sur une base inspire d'un reverse des premires versions. C'est mon avis... aprs c'est vous qui voyez. 

Je crois avoir fait le tour, si vous avez des questions... allez-y.

----------


## MoDDiB

> ... n'a rien ^^


Incroyable !

De mon ct je souhaite reprendre le projet uniquement en DX9 et le faire avancer doucement mais surement. 
J'ai l'impression que le plus gros chantier restant avant d'avoir un moteur "utilisable" est la gestion des modles anims. 

Dans un premier temps j'aimerai connatre les personnes intresses pour continuer ce projet, afin de mettre en place un groupe de travail efficace et ne pas chacun partir dans son coin !

----------


## saturn1

Vous avez pu reprendre le flambeau?

----------


## MoDDiB

Devant le travail monumental que cela reprsente je pense qu'il vaut mieux rejoindre un projet "similaire" existant que de tenter l'aventure seul.

----------


## _MAID

> Devant le travail monumental que cela reprsente je pense qu'il vaut mieux rejoindre un projet "similaire" existant que de tenter l'aventure seul.


Peut-on en conclure que tu a finalement renonc  reprendre le flambeau alors ?

----------


## MoDDiB

> Peut-on en conclure que tu a finalement renonc  reprendre le flambeau alors ?


Et comment....
j'arrive  une priode de ma vie o je prfre tenter de finir des jeux que de faire des moteurs !

----------


## _MAID

> Et comment....
> j'arrive  une priode de ma vie o je prfre tenter de finir des jeux que de faire des moteurs !


Sur ce point je te rejoins  :;):  ( perso l'criture de mes moteurs, j'ai arrt depuis quelques temps)

----------


## saturn1

Salut,
je trouve que le plus pnible n'est pas de faire le moteur mais tout prvoir autour:
lditeur, le chargement par fichier etc...

----------


## _MAID

> Salut,
> je trouve que le plus pnible n'est pas de faire le moteur mais tout prvoir autour:
> lditeur, le chargement par fichier etc...


De ce que mon exprience perso m'a apport, je dirais que ce qu'il y a autour reprsente toujours du travail (les tools ont toujours eu leur importance) 
certes, et c'est souvent long, voir mme rbarbatif sur certains point. 
Mais le moteur reste l'me graphique d'un projet, et crois moi, c'est un sacr boulot (mais l par contre des plus passionnant)  :;):

----------

